# what's the best vermin terminating dog?



## cobb (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm talking around the house, barn, anywhere there is snakes, rats, squirrels, moles you name it...I'm guessing a terrier, but which one?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2009)

Rat terrier or feist.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 31, 2009)

Rat terrier, feist, jack Russell and a blue heeler.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2009)

First would had to have been my old German Hunt terrier (Jadg), who was a kill crazy verminator . (I swear she would have taken on anything.) Then i would say a Fell or Patterdale terrier.  Next would have to be a Jack Russell   ... but mine all fell far short of my Jagd.

Gabby


----------



## davis211 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a half rat terrier and half jack russell - a jackrat- that would kill anything under 30lbs.  We had no stray cats, field mice, possums, coons, snakes, squirrels (except those smart enough to stay in the trees), etc...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

My blue heeler will kill, and eat, any varmint that comes into her domain. I don`t even have to dispose of the bodies.


----------



## Dogmusher (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a lab/german shepherd cross once that was the darndest vermin exterminator I ever saw.  There was a grain mill next door who used to borrow her from time to time to help clean house.  

But if I was looking for a 4 legged helper to keep things under control, I'd look at a Jack Russell or even a good barn cat.  I love watching a cat hunt.


----------



## take em (Feb 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has a jack russel that kills everything from snakes to raccoons. Even had a stand-off with a 300 pound black bear one night. Every time that bear would turn to leave the j-r would bite him on the rear. If he weighed 70 pounds they would have to keep him locked up cause the horses wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Feb 2, 2009)

dachshunds


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 2, 2009)

An Annie dog!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 2, 2009)

West Highland Terrier !!!!!

I had one who thought he was 100lbs.....Would jump on my 75lb
Shepherd like he was the same size...Was always bring snakes
and chipmunks and rats out of the woods....
Dang dog dug holes everywhere looking for critters......

Still miss little "Winston"....Cool Dogs...Fearless.....Not for everyone....


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Feb 2, 2009)

Our female German Sheperd would dig up moles and chase down birds and squirrells.


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Feb 3, 2009)

*Jack Russells--hands down.*

Had JRs for years...and there is NO better little critter killer than them.  Unfortunately, this often translates into their thinking they can take down a 50 lb. dog (and in a pack they sure can) BUT this is an example of their determination when they are after their prey.......................

Needless to say, she got her rat.........


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 3, 2009)

All of the above would be good and I have first hand experience with a Jack Russell, they will not stop until they get what they are after. After they kill all the vermin they will stay on patrol looking for something else. They are very hyper.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 4, 2009)

A Bichon!


----------



## bany (Feb 4, 2009)

here is one relentless vermin exterminator in my avatar, rest her soul.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 4, 2009)

Dirt-Broke said:


> Had JRs for years...and there is NO better little critter killer than them.  Unfortunately, this often translates into their thinking they can take down a 50 lb. dog (and in a pack they sure can) BUT this is an example of their determination when they are after their prey.......................
> 
> Needless to say, she got her rat.........




thats funny!

the rat terrier i had would catch anything as well...


----------



## spaz1 (Feb 4, 2009)

jrt that has killed snakes, full grown rabbits ,squirrels, even attacked a coyote that I shot she was chasing at the time as it hit the ground she had him by the tale shaking and pulling ,,


----------



## 027181 (Feb 4, 2009)

a cat


----------



## cobb (Feb 4, 2009)

I hate the cats-  and allergic


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Feb 11, 2009)

We are located in Lumpkin County and we raise Rat Terriers. We have four litters of pups right now. Call (706) 344-9901 if you are interested.


----------



## borninmaine1 (Feb 20, 2009)

my min pin has 6 confirmed kills for rats.


----------



## rabbithound (Feb 20, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> West Highland Terrier !!!!!
> 
> I had one who thought he was 100lbs.....Would jump on my 75lb
> Shepherd like he was the same size...Was always bring snakes
> ...




My wife and I had one (well it was her's prior to us marrying) about 10 years ago .....his name was Macintosh, and he was great dog.... we lived in an apartment at the time so I dont know about his killer verminator instincts ....but a Westie is the only small girlie dog that I would ever tolerate at my house


----------

